# Should I keep my kitten awake?



## Miss Klaus (Jan 20, 2014)

Our 8 month old kitten keeps waking us up in the night by pouncing on us, wanting to play. I've had to start shutting him out of the bedroom to make him stop.

He's started sleeping in the living room while we watch TV in the evenings. Should I stop him doing this? I'm hoping if I do, he'll settle down more at night and stop pouncing!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Is this the same kitten who was having manic rush-arounds and getting right up in your face?

To be honest I don't think waking him up as such would do it. Cats have a totally different sleep pattern to us, short naps and short periods of activity. 8 hours of a human being asleep must make them wonder if they should take us to the vet's!

While you're watching TV you could have a really good play session with him and tire him out a bit, but he still needs to learn the boundaries of what time is acceptable to come and wake you up. Shutting him out can work for some cats but for others it doesn't get the message across. Is shutting him out of the bedroom working?

What do you do when he wakes you up? Completely ignore him, as if he wasn't there. Don't shout, don't say no, don't look at him, nothing. At most, turn over and pretend to be asleep. He will soon learn that there is a specific time when you will respond, or a signal like your alarm going off, and at that point he is welcome to come and make a fuss of you. You can even call him if he misses the signal.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had to smile at this, years ago when I got one of my cats as a kitten, my grandson was staying with me, and the kitten was asleep on my knee, he said, "don't let her sleep now nanna it she wont sleep tonight" he was about 4 at the time, 
Anyway, I would do as suggested, keep the kitten active as possible in the evening, hopefully it will work, and wont wake you up in the night


----------

